# Princess Diana's Sweater (pattern)



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

What a thrill to find this! At least I think so!

Here is the website to view it. It took me ages to negotiate this site to find how to request the Free pattern, but here is how get it. Email Sally Muir to request the free pattern, available with UK or US instructions. She will send it as a pdf (free) to download.

The charts are rather small. I think when I'm ready to do it, I'l re-write them on Knitting Graph paper (available online, see recent KP link)

Website: http://www.muirandosborne.co.uk/archives/1062

Email address to request pattern: [email protected]


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/free-baby-princess-top-down-sweater-pattern

different generation, but equally fun...


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks deemail for sharing that! Cute!


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

I knit this sweater many many years ago and knit several other of her patterns that were available by mail. This one was a favourite and not hard to knit and is still being handed down. I hated to part with it, but I outgrew this one and knew it had to be shared.

There is also a gorgeous koala bear sweater pattern done in chunky that I had knit for my daughter when she was in high school. All of these patterns are easy to follow and well worth knitting.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember that "jumper" so well and tried to reproduce versions of that on other items. I am thrilled too. Thanks


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

My female curiosity got the better of me and I had to dig out my notebook for hand knit patterns. These patterns were out of a McCalls magazine 1984 January issue. There were actually three sweaters shown, the third was listed as a Llama sampler sweater with a single llama on each side of the yoke, with other designs. It doesn't seem like that long ago that I removed the patterns from the magazine - guess my age is showing again!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

jeannie2954 said:


> My female curiosity got the better of me and I had to dig out my notebook for hand knit patterns. These patterns were out of a McCalls magazine 1984 January issue. There were actually three sweaters shown, the third was listed as a Llama sampler sweater with a single llama on each side of the yoke, with other designs. It doesn't seem like that long ago that I removed the patterns from the magazine - guess my age is showing again!


Aha! That woud explain why the pdf I received looked for all the world like a scan of a cut-out page, compete with some wrinkling! LOL! But at least I _have it!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Isn't it just so lovely.



nitchik said:


> What a thrill to find this! At least I think so!
> 
> Here is the website to view it. It took me ages to negotiate this site to find how to request the Free pattern, but here is how get it. Email Sally Muir to request the free pattern, available with UK or US instructions. She will send it as a pdf (free) to download.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

If only it would catch on. Imagine today seeing the headlines: Princess knits.



deemail said:


> http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/free-baby-princess-top-down-sweater-pattern
> 
> different generation, but equally fun...


----------

